# ISO Favorite Lemon Recipes



## PA Baker (May 10, 2005)

I've been invited to a bridal shower (for someone I don't even know but I have to go as it's a family obligation thing ).  We've been asked to make sure that everything we bring for the bride includes the theme of lemons--apparently the groom proposed as the couple overlooked lemon trees so the bridesmaids are going nuts with the lemon idea!  I envision her getting a lot of lemon-scented candles and cleaning products!

I'm going to put together a cookbook of recipes that include lemon as an ingredient.  I have several in my collection but would love to include any that you all have, too.  I'm planning on doing the standard sections--apps, soups, salads,....--essentially the same as the forums we have here.

Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## crewsk (May 10, 2005)

PA, that's too funny! I was just looking for recipes for lemon curd. I'm getting ready to make soe & will post the results & recipe this afternoon. BTW, I think the cookbook is a great idea!!


----------



## middie (May 10, 2005)

crewsk i was going to suggest lemon curd lol


----------



## PA Baker (May 10, 2005)

LOL--talk about great minds!  It's already on my list.   Crewsk, I have a good lemon curd recipe if you end up needing one.  Be sure to post yours, too, though, if you're pleased with the results.


----------



## buckytom (May 10, 2005)

ya gotta include annamaria's limoncello (i'll see if i can find her post).

and i will post the veal scallopini in lemon butter sauce over wilted spinach, from rachael ray's 30 minute meals 2 cookbook, as soon as i find it. dw makes it often, and it's deelish.

another one of hers, dw's not rachael's  , is lemon and mushroom chicken. again, i will have to look for the recipe.


----------



## HanArt (May 10, 2005)

A cookbook sounds like a great idea!

*Lemon-Ricotta Hot Cakes*

6 large eggs, separated
1 1/2 cups whole-milk ricotta cheese
1 stick unsalted butter, melted & cooled
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1/2 Cup all-purpose flour
1/4 Cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 Tablespoons grated lemon zest
Powdered sugar for dusting

Whip egg whites until they hold firm glossy peaks, then set aside. Beat together ricotta, butter, egg yolks, and vanilla, then set aside.

Whisk together flour, sugar, salt, and zest. With a rubber spatula, stir dry ingredients gently into the ricotta mixture. Stir a spoonful of whipped egg whites into the batter, then gently fold in the remainder.

On a lightly greased, heated griddle drop 3 tablespoons for each hotcake, allowing space for spreading. Cook until golden on the bottom and the top shows a bubble or two. Gently flip, and cook until undersides are light brown. Dust with powdered sugar.

Serve with fresh berries, if desired.

Source: cookingrvc on the Garden Web Cooking Forum


----------



## crewsk (May 10, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> LOL--talk about great minds! It's already on my list. Crewsk, I have a good lemon curd recipe if you end up needing one. Be sure to post yours, too, though, if you're pleased with the results.


 
Thanks PA! I had to put it on hold until this afternoon. I need another lemon.


----------



## middie (May 10, 2005)

can never go wrong with lemonade either


----------



## jkath (May 10, 2005)

*I gave a dear friend of mine a handwritten cookbook at her bridal shower as well.*
** 
*Here's a neat pie:*
** 
*Lemon Slice Pie*
** 
*1 pkg pillsbury refrigerated pie crusts*
*1-1/2 c. granulated sugar*
*2 Tbsp AP flour*
*1/4 tsp salt*
*1/2 stick unsalted butter, melted*
*3 eggs, well beaten*
*1/4 c. drinking water*
*1/4 c. freshly squeezed lemon juice*
*3 large thin-skinned lemons, preferably peeled, sliced as thinly as possible, and seeded*
*1 egg white, lightly beaten*
*1 egg lightly beaten with 2 Tbsp heavy (whipping) cream for glazing*
*Powdered sugar*
** 
*Preheat oven to 400 degrees.*
*Put first crust into 9" pie pan; Cut a sheet of parchment or foil about 2" larger than the diameter of the pie. Press it into the shell and fill it with rice. Bake until the rim of the crust feels just set to the touch, about 7-10 min. Remove from oven and cafefully lift the parchment/foil and rice from the crust. Prick the bottom and sides of the pie crust in several places with the tines of a fork. Return the shell to the oven. Check the crust several times during baking and prick it again with a fork if the crust puffs up. Cook until the crust is almost done but not completely browned, about 5-10 min. longer. Position strips of foil around the edge of crusts, if it begins to get too brown.*
** 
*Change oven temp to 425 degrees.*
*In a large bowl, combine the sugar, flour, and salt. Beat in the butter and eggs. Stir in the water, lemon juice, and lemon slices. Pour into the pie shell.*
*Moisten edges of pie shell with beaten egg white and cover the pie with the top crust. Press edges on top and bottom crusts together and flute. ut air vent holes and brush the pastry with the egg glaze. Put foil strips again across edges to prevent too much browning.*
*Bake 15 minutes. Reduce temp to 350 degrees and cook until the crust is golden brown, about 25 min longer. Cool to room temp. Dust with powdered sugar.*


----------



## jkath (May 10, 2005)

_*Here's one I posted a while back:*_

_*This recipe calls for frozen chicken broth cubes. Every time I have chicken stock leftover from boiling a chicken, I freeze it in icecube trays, and when they're frozen, I keep them in a ziploc freezer bag till needed.*_
_*You can also use chicken broth or a chicken bouillon/water mixture if you don't normally keep chicken stock on hand.*_
_*(As for amounts, well, I'd say measure out how much 12 ice cubes would hold)*_

_*Tangy Lemon Chicken*_

_*4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts *_
_*12 chicken broth frozen cubes*_
_*freshly squeezed lemon juice (to cover meat) *_
_*5 Tbsp flour*_
_*pepper to taste *_
_*1 Tbsp water*_
_*garlic powder or fresh minced garlic*_
_*1/2 large onion, diced*_
_*1 lemon in 16 slices *_
_*1-1/2 Tbsp butter*_

_*Put chicken in med. bowl and add lemon juice and pepper. Refrig at least 2 hours. Take each chicken piece out and barely sprinkle each w/garlic powder and pepper. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.*_
_*Place a foil sheet down (the individual pop-up sheets you'd use for a baked potato), put 2 lemon slices, meat, 2 slices of lemon. Close foil into a packet. Repeat 3 times. Place all 4 packets on baking sheet and bake 50 minutes. Increase heat to 375 for 15 minutes.*_
_*Meanwhile, pour all lemon juice from marinade in saucepan and cook on low till boiling 2 minutes. Add broth cubes and boil again, stirring occasionally.*_
_*Place onions and butter in small bowl and microwave 2 minutes on high. Add lemon sauce. In small bowl, mix flour with water till smooth. Add to sauce, whicking 2 full minutes. Add pepper and garlic powder. Cook on low 2 minutes. Using imersion blender, process till smooth. Serve over chicken.*_


----------



## PA Baker (May 10, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ya gotta include annamaria's limoncello (i'll see if i can find her post).
> 
> and i will post the veal scallopini in lemon butter sauce over wilted spinach, from rachael ray's 30 minute meals 2 cookbook, as soon as i find it. dw makes it often, and it's deelish.
> 
> another one of hers, dw's not rachael's  , is lemon and mushroom chicken. again, i will have to look for the recipe.


 
Already done, bucky--I searched the archives and found Annamaria's recipe!  Your ideas sound great too--thanks!


----------



## abjcooking (May 10, 2005)

This recipe was really good.  
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=962&highlight=shrimp+portofino


----------



## abjcooking (May 10, 2005)

Salmon baked in foil

I have cooked this several times. It is from Everyday Italian and it is the easiest recipe. On the food website it received top rankings.

4 (5oz.) salmon fillets
2 t. olive oil plus 2 T.
salt and pepper
3 tomatoes, chopped
2 chopped shallots
2 T. fresh lemon juice
1 t. dried oregano
1 t. dried thyme

Preheat oven to 400

Sprinkle salmon with 2 t. olive oil, salt and pepper. Stir the tomatoes, shallots, 2 T. oil, lemon juice, oregano, thyme, salt and pepper in a medium bowl to blend.

Place a salmon fillet, oiled side down, atop a sheet of foil. Wrap the ends of the foil to form a spiral shape. Spoon the tomato mixture over the salmon. Fold the sides of the foil over the fish and tomato mixture, covering completely; seal the packets closed. Place the foil packet on a heavy large baking sheet. Repeat until all of the salmon have been individually wrapped in foil and place on the baking sheet. Bake until the salmon is just cooked through, about 25 minutes. Using a large metal spatula, transfer the foil packets to plates and serve.


----------



## abjcooking (May 10, 2005)

Appetizers

Cucumber* spread*
2 cucumbers, unpeeled and grated
1 small onion, grated
1 8oz. cream cheese
2 T. salad dressing
1/2 t. seasones salt
1/4 t. lemon juice

Place cucumber and onion on paper towel and squeeze out moisture. Beat cream cheese until smooth and stir in vegetables, salad dressing, and salt. Add lemon juice. Serve spread with fresh vegetables and diced bread cubes. This one is very light

*Tex Mex Dip*
1st layer
2 cans Frito Lay bean dip (white label)
-once I couldn't find this so I used a jared black bean dip and it worked wonderfully

2nd layer
3 ripe avocados
2 T. lemon juice
1/2 t. salt
1/4 t. pepper

3rd layer
1 8oz. sour cream
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 package taco seasoning mix

Remaining layers
1 bunch green scallions, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
1 can black olives, chopped
2 tomatoes, chopped
Longhorn Cheese, grated
Fritos or Doritos

Layer ingredients in order given. Serve

*Christmas Cheese Ball*

2 packages (8oz. each) cream cheese, softened
2 cups (8 ounces) shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 T. finely chopped onion
1 T. diced pimientos
1 T. diced green pepper
2 t. worcestershire sauce
1 t. lemon juice
Chopped pecans, toasted

In a mixing bowl, combine cream cheese, cheddar cheese, onion, pimientos, green pepper, worcestershire sauce and lemon juice; mix well.
Shape into 2 balls; roll in pecans.  Cover and chill.  Remove from refrigerator 15 minutes before serving.  Serve with crackers.


----------



## abjcooking (May 10, 2005)

Beverage

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9883&highlight=Bourbon+Slush

Ramos Gin Fiz

1 1/2 ounces dry gin (or slow gin)
2 drops orange flower water
2 egg whites
5 t. powdered sugar
1/2 t. lemon juice
2 ounces half and half
1 drop vanilla
1/2 cup coarsley chopped ice

Combine all ingredients in electric blender.  Cover the blender and turn on high speed for  1 1/2 minutes. (Mixture should become quite thick and airy so blend some more if texture is too then).  To serve, pour into a tall thin glass or a double sized old fashioned glass.


----------



## abjcooking (May 10, 2005)

Salad

Junior's Restaurant Ceasear Salad

The restaurant hand mixes this recipe in a special wooden bowl, but is is great just blended together also.

1 clove garlic
2 pinches anchovey 1/2"
salt and pepper
1/2 t. worcestershire sauce
touch mustard
6 serving spoons oil
1/2 t. lemon juice
1 raw egg
2 heads of ramaine lettuce
croutons

Grandma Mimi's frozen fruit cup salad

2 cups sour cream
1/2 cup sugar
1 8oz. can crushed pineapple, drained
1 banana, diced
1/8 t. salt
2 T. lemon juice
red food coloring
1/2 cup pecans, chopped
1 can large dard red cherries, drained

Mix together sour cream, sugar pineapple, banana, salt, and lemon juice.  Add food coloring to tint to desired shade of pink.  Fold in pecans and cherries.  Pour in paper cup cake liners in muffin tins and freeze.

Remove from freezer about 15 minutes before serving time.  Peel away cupcake liner and serve on lettuce leaf.

After frozen, individual cups may be removed from muffin tins and stored in plastic bag or other container.

Millionaire Salad

2 eggs
5 T. lemon juice
2 T. butter, melted
1/2 pound miniature marshmallow
5 T. sugar
1 cup pecans, chopped
3 bananas
1 20oz. can crushed pineapple
1 14oz. bottle cherries
1 cup heavy cream, whipped

Beat eggs slightly,  add lemon juice, sugar, butter and marshmallows.  Cook in double boiler stirring constantly until all marshmallows melt.  Cool

Add pecans, bananas, pineapple, and cherries.  Fold in whipped cream, pour into salad mold and chill 12-24 hours.


----------



## abjcooking (May 10, 2005)

Grilled Lemon Chicken

2 1/2 to 3 pound broiler-fryer chicken, cut up
1/2 cup dry white wine
1/4 cup lemon juice
2 T. vegetable oil
1 t. paprika
1 lemon, thinly sliced
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 lemon, thinly slices
paprika

.  Place chicken in glass or plastic bowl.  Mix remaining ingredients except 1 lemon and paprika; pour over chicken.  Cover and refrigerate at least 3 hours.

Remove chicken and lemon slices.  Discard lemon slices; reserve marinade.  Cover and grill chicken, bone sides down, 5-6 inches from medium coals 15-20 minutes; turn chicken.  Cover and grill, turning and brushing 2 or 3 times with marinade, until chicken is done, 20-40 minutes longer.  Brush with marinad only torwards begining of cooking.

Roll edges of remaining lemon slices in paprika; arrange aroung chicken.  Garnish with celery leaves if desired.


----------



## PA Baker (May 10, 2005)

Wow, abj!!!!  Thanks!


----------



## jkath (May 10, 2005)

_*Here are 2 more I posted some time ago.*_
*These recipes are great, as you can definately taste the lemon!* 
___*Fizzy Jemima

1 part freshly squeezed lemon juice
1 part maple syrup
2 parts light rum
lemon flavored sparkling water

Mix w/ice in a shaker.
Pour sparkling water into your sugar-rimmed glass,
over ice till it's half full. Pour Jemima mix to fill.*_


_*Asparagus Chicken

1-1/2 lb fresh asparagus spears, halved
4 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 can Cream of Chicken soup
1/2 c. mayo
4 Tbsp freshly squeezed  lemon juice or more
1/4 tsp ground mustard
1 c. shredded cheddar or jack cheese

Partially cook asparagus; drain. Place the asparagus in a greased 9"square baking dish. In a skillet over medium heat, brown the chicken on both sides (use the tiniest amt. of oil for this). Season w/salt and pepper. Arrange chicken over asparagus. In a bowl, mix soup, mayo, lemon juice and mustard; pour over chicken. Cover and bake @ 375 for 40 min, or till juices run clear. Sprinkle w/cheese. Pop back into the oven to semi-melt cheese.*_


----------



## abjcooking (May 10, 2005)

Lemon Rice Pilaf

2 1/2 t. freshly grated lemon peel
1 T. plus 1 t. fresh lemon juice
2 extra large egg yolks
1/4 cup heavy cream
2 T. butter
1 1/2 cups uncooked long grain white rice
3 cups low salt chicken broth
3 T. freshly grated parmesan cheese
3 T. minced fresh parsley
salt and pepper to taste.

In a small bowl, combine lemon peel, lemon juice, egg yolks and heavy cream.  Whisk until blended and set aside.  In a small saucepan, melt butter and add rice.  Stir and cook briefly, until rice turns opaque.  Pour in chicken broth and sprinkle with salt.  Heat to boiling and reduce heat to simmer.  Cover and cook for 20-25 minutes.  Just before serving, fold lemon-cream sauce into rice.  Stir in parmesan and parsley.  Season with salt and pepper.  Serve immediately.


----------



## abjcooking (May 10, 2005)

Lemon Sponge Custard

Grated rind from 1 lemon
juice from 1 lemon
2 T. butter, softened
1 cup sugar
4 T. all-purpose flour
1/8 t. salt
3 eggs, separated
1 1/2 cups milk

Preheat oven to 350.  Grate rind from whole lemon, then juice lemon.  Cream the butter.  Add sugar, flour, salt, and lemon juice.  Beat the egg yolks; add milk.  Blend well.  Combine with flour mixture.  Beat egg whites until stiff and fold in.  Add lemon rind; stir.  Pour into buttered baking dish (or custard cups) and set into larger baking pan.  Pour hot tap water into pan around custard dish or cups.  Bakr for 40-45 minutes or until set.


----------



## comissaryqueen (May 10, 2005)

Southern Lemonade

3 halved lemons
half cup sugar
hot water
Place lemons and sugar in a pitcher. Pour hot water over both.
Let stand to cool.
Squeeze out lemons and chill. Garnish with a sprig of mint.


----------



## crewsk (May 10, 2005)

PA, I posted my lemon curd in dessert. It's pretty good, but not as lemony as I wanted. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10810


----------



## HanArt (May 10, 2005)

This is David Rosengarten's version of Chicken Francese. It's so good!!!


*Chicken Francese*​ 

· 1/2 pound boneless, skinless chicken breast 

· 2 heaping tablespoons of finely grated mild Pecorino (Romano, Toscano or Sardo) cheese 

· 4 tablespoons very finely chopped Italian flat-leaf parsley 

· 1 egg, beaten well 

· Flour for dredging 

· 1/4 cup olive oil 

· 1/4 cup dry white wine 

· 1 cup chicken stock 

· 6 thin, round slices of lemon, seeds removed 

· 2 tablespoons butter 

Cut the chicken breasts into 6 slices of roughly equal size. Place the slices between sheets of waxed paper, and pound with the smooth side of a mallet until they're thin. Season with salt and pepper. 

Place cheese and parsley in a wide, shallow bowl. Slowly add the beaten egg, whisking until it's smoothly incorporated. Place the flour on a wide plate. 

Dip the pounded chicken slices in the egg mixture. Remove, letting excess egg drip back into the bowl. Place each cutlet in the flour, and coat lightly. Remove from flour and hold them in a single layer. 

Add the olive oil to a sauté pan large enough to hold the 6 cutlets in a single layer. Place over medium-high heat. When the oil is hot, add the cutlets. Sauté, turning once, until the cutlets are golden on the outside, just cooked on the inside (about 2 minutes per side). Remove the cutlets, and hold them in a single layer. 

Spill the oil out of the sauté pan into a bowl. Return the pan to high heat. Add the white wine, and reduce it to 2 tablespoons. Add the chicken stock and the lemon slices. Boil for 5 minutes, then remove the lemon slices. Keep boiling the sauce until it's reduced to 1/2 cup. 

Turn heat to very low. Swirl in the butter until the sauce is thickened. Add the reserved chicken pieces, turning them until they are coated in sauce. Divide cutlets among 2 plates, pour remaining sauce over them, sprinkle with remaining 2 tablespoons of parsley, and serve immediately. 

Yield: 2 portions 

~David Rosengarten


----------



## SierraCook (May 10, 2005)

Here are some lemon recipes that I have already posted. What a wonderful gift.  


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8120

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7113

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7857

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7533

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5736


*Lemon Cream Ravioli*

​ 

1 lb. fresh broccoli florets
1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 package (16 oz.) frozen cheese ravioli
¼ cup butter or margarine
1 cup heavy cream
1 tablespoon grated lemon zest
½ cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese
6 oz. cubed cooked ham, optional
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 large lemon


In a six quart saucepan, bring 4 quarts of water, salt, and vegetable oil to a rolling boil. Add frozen ravioli; stir to separate the pieces. Cover pan until water returns to boiling. Uncover and cook for 5 minutes. Add broccoli to pan of boiling ravioli and cook until broccoli is tender and pasta is al dente. Drain pasta and broccoli in a large colander.


While pasta and broccoli are cooking, prepare the sauce. In a small saucepan over medium heat, melt butter. Stir in cream and grated lemon zest and cook 5 minutes, stirring frequently. Add Parmesan cheese, cubed cooked ham, and the black pepper. Cook until thoroughly heated.


Prepare garnish: Using a floating blade vegetable peeler, remove the outside yellow portion of the lemon peel. With a very sharp knife, cut lemon zest into very thin 1 ½ inch long julienne pieces. Place in a small bowl of ice water to curl. 


Transfer pasta and broccoli back to large saucepan. Pour lemon cream sauce over pasta mixture and toss well to coat thoroughly. Transfer pasta mixture to a serving dish; garnish with julienne lemon zest and serve immediately. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 10, 2005)

What a great idea!!!!

Roast Turkey with Almond Dressing and Lemon-Honey Glaze

    * ½ cups butter or margarine
    * 1 cup chopped onions
    * 1 cup chopped celery
    * 2 chicken bouillon cubes
    * 1 cup chopped whole natural almonds
    * 1/3 cups chopped parsley
    * 1 Tbsp. poultry seasoning
    * ¼ tsp. pepper
    * 8 cups day-old bread cubes (1/2 whole wheat, 1/2 raisin, or any combination)
    * ½ cups freshly squeezed Sunkist orange juice
    * ½ cups Chablis or other dry white wine
    * 2 eggs, slightly beaten
    * 13 lbs. turkey, thawed if frozen
    * butter or margarine, melted
    * parsley sprigs
    * Lemon-Honey Glaze

    * LEMON-HONEY GLAZE:
    * 1 lemon
    * ¼ cups butter or margarine
    * 2 Tbsp. honey
    * 2 Tbsp. brandy

To make one portion:

    * To make dressing, melt the 1/2 cup butter in a large saucepot; sauté the onions and celery with the bouillon cubes until just tender. Stir in almonds, parsley, poultry seasoning, and pepper. Add bread cubes and toss lightly. Add orange juice, wine, and eggs; toss until just mixed.
    * Remove the neck and giblets from the body cavity of the turkey; rinse the turkey well and drain. Fill the neck cavity with a small amount of dressing; fasten the skin back with skewers. Fill the body cavity loosely with the remaining dressing.
    * Tie the legs together with string. It is not necessary to close the body cavity with skewers or string. Turn the wing tips under the back.
    * Place turkey, breast-side-up, on a rack in a roasting pan. Insert a meat thermometer deep into inside thigh muscle. Brush the turkey well with melted butter. Protect the skin of the neck cavity, wing tips, and leg bones from over browning by covering with small pieces of aluminum foil.
    * Roast, uncovered, at 325o F As turkey becomes lightly golden brown (after about 1-1/2 to 2 hours), cover loosely with a "tent" of foil. Continue roasting for a total of 20 to 22 minutes per pound or until internal temperature reaches 180o to 185o F (A 12-pound turkey will take about 4 to 4-1/2 hours; 14-pound about 4-1/2 to 5 hours.)
    * The turkey is done when the meaty part of the leg feels very soft and twists easily at the joint. As turkey roasts, brush occasionally with melted butter and accumulated pan drippings. Remove the skewers and string.
    * Let cooked turkey rest for 20 minutes before carving. Place on large serving platter. Garnish with parsley sprigs and serve with Lemon-Honey Glaze.
    * LEMON-HONEY GLAZE:
    * With a vegetable parer, peel the lemon in a continuous spiral, removing the outer colored layer of peel only; cut into thin slivers. Cut lemon in half and ream out juice. In a small saucepan, melt the butter. Add lemon peel, juice, and honey; simmer for 5 minutes to blend the flavors. Add brandy and spoon over the cooked turkey. 

Makes 10 servings


----------



## kitchenelf (May 10, 2005)

Lemon Turkey Salad

Makes:  4 servings, 1 cup each


1/3 cup MIRACLE WHIP or MIRACLE WHIP Light Dressing

2 Tbsp. chopped fresh basil or 2 tsp. dried basil leaves, crushed

1 Tbsp. lemon juice

1 tsp. grated lemon peel

2 cups chopped cooked turkey or chicken

1 cup halved grapes

1/2 cup halved Chinese pea pods

1/2 cup thinly sliced red onion

MIX dressing, basil, lemon juice and lemon peel in large bowl.

ADD remaining ingredients; mix lightly. Cover. Refrigerate several hours or until chilled.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 10, 2005)

Lemon Basil Pasta

1/2	cup	Whipping Cream
8	tbl	Unsalted Butter, Cut Into Pieces
2	tbl	Fresh Lemon Juice, (+ More As Needed)
1	x	Clove Garlic (Small), Finely Minced
 	 	Coarse Salt
 	 	Freshly Ground White Pepper To Taste
 	 	Cayenne Pepper To Taste
1	lb	Fresh Or Dried Linguine Or Tagliarini
2	tbl	Fresh Chives, Finely Minced

Method :

    * 1. In a medium saucepan, bring cream to a boil over medium-high heat. Cook until slightly thickened, about 5 minutes. Remove from heat and whisk in butter, 1 tablespoon at a time, to make a creamy sauce. Whisk in lemon juice and garlic. Taste, and season with salt, white pepper and cayenne.
    * 2. Meanwhile, bring a large pot of salted water to a boil over high heat.
    * Add the linguine and cook until al dente, 2 to 3 minutes for fresh, 8 to 10 minutes for dried. Drain well. Return to the warm pot.
    * 3. Add the warm sauce, chopped basil and chives. Toss well. Taste the sauce to check for an authoritative tang. Season with more lemon juice, salt, white pepper and cayenne as needed.
    * 4. Using a carving fork with two long, straight tines, spear a serving of pasta onto the bottom tine. Place the pasta-entwined fork over a plate, and invert the fork, letting the pasta slide off into a neat stack. Repeat with the remaining pasta. Garnish with the whole basil leaves and serve immediately.
    * NOTE: For a variation on the basil, use 1 tablespoon of chopped fresh tarragon and garnish with whole tarragon sprigs.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 10, 2005)

FARFALLEL SALAD with LEMON MINT DRESSING

This salad is perfect for a buffet table or as a main meal served with fresh fruit and crusty Italian bread. Dried mint doesn't have much flavor, so use fresh leaves.
Dressing:

    * juice of 2 medium lemons
    * 1 large garlic clove, crushed
    * 1 Tbs safflower oil
    * 1 cup coarsely chopped fresh mint leaves
    * 1/2 tsp. chopped fresh oregano, or 1/4 tsp. dried
    * 1/4 tsp. freshly ground black pepper 

Salad:

    * 1 medium cucumber, peeled, seeded, and coarsely chopped
    * 1 large tomato, seeded and coarsely chopped
    * 1 medium green bell pepper, seeded and diced
    * 1 lb. whole grain farfalle pasta (bow ties), cooked, drained, rinsed, and cooled 

1. Make the dressing by combining the lemon juice, garlic, and oil in a small bowl. Add the mint, oregano, and black pepper, and mix thoroughly. Set aside.
2. Combine the vegetables and farfalle in a large serving bowl. Add the dressing, mix well, and serve. Serves 4.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 10, 2005)

Lemon Roasted Potatoes

3 to 6 large potatoes
1/2 to 1 cup olive oil
3 lemons
salt and pepper
fresh oregano
1 stick butter

Heat oven to 325F. Cut scrubbed potatoes into large pieces, arrange potatoes in a large baking pan. Sprinkle potatoes with olive oil, salt and pepper, fresh oregano and lemon juice. Cover for the first 30 minutes with baking dish cover or aluminum foil. Remove cover, baste and continue cooking till potatoes are brown. Sprinkle a little crumbled feta over the top when you serve them. Baking time is approximately 50 minutes.


----------



## PA Baker (May 11, 2005)

Wow!  This is going to be some cookbook.  Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie (May 11, 2005)

pa i also just posted one under desserts for a raspberry lemon tart


----------



## PA Baker (May 11, 2005)

Just saw it--sounds wonderful!  Thanks middie!


----------



## middie (May 11, 2005)

you're welcome pa


----------



## middie (May 11, 2005)

I'll post it here too...



Raspberry Lemon Tartlets 

Makes 3 dozen 1½-inch round tartlets 

For the dough: 

2½ cups unsifted all-purpose flour 

teaspoon salt 

1/3 cup granulated sugar 

8 ounces (2 sticks) unsalted butter, chilled and cut into ¼-inch slices 

1 large egg 

1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 

For the lemon custard filling: 

3 egg yolks 

4½ tablespoons unsalted butter, melted and cooled to lukewarm 

¾ cup unsifted confectioners' sugar 

1½ tablespoons granulated sugar 

3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 

1 tablespoon finely grated lemon zest 

For decoration: 

3 dozen fresh mint leaves 

1 pint fresh raspberries 

Cook's notes: A food processor is used in preparing this recipe. You will only use half of the dough prepared below for this recipe. Re serve the other half for another time or another use. Shape unused portion into a flat disc, wrap in plastic, then overwrap in aluminum foil and freeze up to 1 month. Label and date package. 

Preliminaries: Adjust rack to lower third of oven and heat oven to 350 degrees. Set 12-cup miniature-muffin pans nearby. (Each muffin cup measures 1 across and ¾ inch deep.) You don't need to grease the muffin cups. 

Cut together dry ingredients, butter: Put the flour, salt and sugar in a food-processor bowl. Process just to blend the ingredients. Scatter all the butter slices over the flour mixture, and process with on-off bursts until the mixture has the consistency of corn meal. 

Make the pastry dough: Whisk the egg and vanilla together in a small bowl. With the motor on, pour the egg mixture down the feed tube. Process until the ingredients form a ball. Remove the dough to the work surface, and with the heel of your hand, press dough together until it is smooth and cohesive. 

Form the tart shells: Using 1 level measuring teaspoon plus level measuring teaspoon of dough for each tart, roll this portion of dough between the palms of your hands to form a smooth ball. With index finger, press center of dough ball into the minimuffin cup, then press dough up the sides to distribute the dough evenly. Set aside. 

Make lemon custard filling: In a small bowl, lightly whisk together all the filling ingredients just until blended. 

Fill, bake, cool tartlets: Spoon 1 measuring teaspoonful into each tartlet. Bake for about 15 to 17 minutes, or until the tarts are pale golden. Remove pans to wire racks to cool. When the tarts are cool enough to touch, they can be lifted out with the tip of a thin- bladed paring knife. 

Presentation: When completely cool, set a fresh mint leaf on top of each tartlet, then place a raspberry on each leaf, letting the leaf peek from under the berry. Serve decorated tartlets the same day. 

Freezing tip: Freeze undecorated tartlets in airtight sturdy plastic containers up to 10 days.


----------



## jkath (May 11, 2005)

*SIERRA!!!*
*You read my mind -the lemon cream ravioli sounds like an amazing dish - *
*it seems we have very similar food tastes - have you noticed?*
*(great minds think alike)*
** 
*thanks for posting!*
** 
*Also, kitchenelf, I'd like an order of lemon basil pasta to go, please - yum!!!*


----------



## SierraCook (May 11, 2005)

Yum, kitchenelf your lemon basil pasta sounds excellent.  

jkath, it is interesting how some people like similar recipes. There are a bunch of great ones posted here. My dad would hate all of them. He does not like lemons!!


----------



## SierraCook (May 11, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> *SIERRA!!!*
> *You read my mind -the lemon cream ravioli sounds like an amazing dish - *
> *it seems we have very similar food tastes - have you noticed?*
> *(great minds think alike)*
> ...


 
Asparagus can be substituted for the broccoli in that recipe.  The original recipe called for asparagus, but I use broccoli because asparagus was and sometimes still is expensive.


----------



## Spice1133 (May 12, 2005)

lemon cake with pastry cream


Ingredients:

For the cake:

1½ cups all-purpose flour
1 cup sugar
2 teaspoon baking powder
4 large eggs
1/2 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup olive oil
2 teaspoons lemon zest
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 

For the pastry cream:

2 cups milk
6 large egg yolks
3/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
Preheat the over to 325° F. Butter a 9-inch springform pan and lightly dust with flour. 

Combine the flour with 1/2 cup of the sugar, baking powder and salt in a bowl.

In a large mixing bowl, beat the egg yolks, olive oil, lemon juice, lemon zest and vanilla extract until it reaches a smooth consistency. Gradually add the flour mixture and evenly combine the ingredients.

In a medium-sized bowl whisk the egg whites until they foam, then slowly add the remaining 1/2 cup sugar and continue beating the eggs until they are stiff and form peaks. Gently fold the egg whites into the flour-egg yolk mixture, gradually a little at a time until evenly combined. Place the batter in the springform pan, then level the top with a spatula and bake in the preheated oven for 35 to 40 minutes. 

Meanwhile, begin preparing the pastry cream by scalding the milk in a small saucepan and bring it almost to the boiling point, then set aside. 

In a saucepan, combine the egg yolks, sugar and vanilla extract and vigorously whisk until the eggs stiffen enough to form small peaks. Gradually sift and whisk the flour into the egg yolks until well combined. 

Add the warm milk to the flour-egg mixture, then place the saucepan over low heat and continue whisking until it becomes a smooth cream. Cook the cream for a few minutes and gently stir until it begins to bubble and has thickened. Be careful not to burn the cream. Remove from the heat and whisk in the butter and lemon zest. Transfer the cream to a bowl, cover with plastic wrap and let it cool to room temperature.

Check the center of the cake with a toothpick for doneness, then remove it from the oven and cool on a rack. 

After the cake is thoroughly cool, carefully open and remove the springform and place the cake on a plate. With a thin, sharp knife, cut the cake into two disks and place the upper disk of cake topside up, on parchment paper. Spread the cooled pastry cream over the bottom half of the cake with a rubber spatula. Carefully pick up the top half of the cake from the bottom of the parchment paper and slide it into position on top of the pastry cream. Refrigerate the cake for at least an hour. 

Liberally dust the top of the cake with powdered sugar when ready to serve


----------



## mish (May 12, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Lemon Basil Pasta
> 
> 1/2 cup Whipping Cream
> 8 tbl Unsalted Butter, Cut Into Pieces
> ...


 
I have the same recipe. Except, in the ingredients, mine includes:

2 tablespoons fresh basil; finely minced


----------



## mish (May 12, 2005)

PA, have some recipes for artichoke lemon pesto & artichoke pesto dip (think I posted it somewhere). Also have Ina's recipe for Pasta, Pesto & Peas. If you're interested, let me know. This one looks like fun.

Mighty Lemon Drop
Recipe courtesy Bob Blumer 
Show: The Surreal Gourmet 
Episode: Polenta Guidance is Advised 
Prep Time: 5 minutes 
Yield: 4 servings 

6 ounces lemon-flavored vodka (a.k.a. Citron) 
2 ounces Cointreau, or triple sec 
4 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice 
2 teaspoons simple syrup, or to taste (equal amounts of sugar and water heated until sugar dissolves) 
2 cups ice 
1 lemon or 4 candy lemon drops or jelly lemon slices

Fill a martini shaker or a large glass with ice. Add vodka, Cointreau, lemon juice and simple syrup and shake or stir. Strain into chilled martini glasses. Garnish with a candy lemon drop or a lemon twist.


----------



## mish (May 12, 2005)

Here's a link to some more goodies.

http://www.nikibone.com/recipe/fruit/lemons.html


----------



## jkath (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm bumping up this thread for IcyMist who is having a lemon craving today.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 3, 2005)

jkath......you big meany.  I am sitting here drooling for lemon pie or lemon ice cream or lemon lemon.  I use to peel the big ponderosa lemons and eat them with salt.  UMMMMMM now that was LEMON.    Just teasing about calling you a meany.


----------



## middie (Jun 3, 2005)

icy i called her a meanie poo poo head once. i'm sure she's used to it by now lol


----------



## jkath (Jun 3, 2005)

Just don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## middie (Jun 3, 2005)

jkath.. you're  late for dinner !! oh crap no you're not it's only 2:30 your time isn't it?


----------



## Claire (Jun 6, 2005)

Oh, dear.  Did I miss it?  A pretty jar of preserved lemons is a great idea.  Wash and "almost" quarter the lemons (cut in quarters almost to the bottom, you want them to hold together).  Use kosher salt to "stuff" them, then place in a jar and fill the jar with a lemon juice/water solution (I think half and half).  Cap and let sit for a few days.  YUMMY.  I do sterilize the jar and lid, but this is NOT a canning technique, I'm sure someone here can tell you how to do it properly and safely, this is just a mild pickle.  You'd be amazed at how yummy these lemon quarters become as an ingredient for cooking.  Now that I think of it, I haven't done this since I left FLorida (where I wouldn't think twice about knocking on a stranger's door and asking if they were going to use all those lemons.  The answer was always NO, please take what you want!)


----------



## mellyrn (Jun 21, 2005)

​
Just thought I’d add a simple, yet yummy recipe for Lemon Meringue Pie.



Lemon Meringue Pie​ 


*
*

*For Crust:*

1 cup flour

1/3 cup Crisco

3 – 4 T. ice water

½ tsp. salt



*For Filling:*

1 cup sugar

1/3 cup cornstarch

1/8 tsp. salt

2 cups cold water

zest of 1 lemon

¼ cup butter

½ cup lemon juice

4 egg yolks

*For Meringue:*

4 egg whites

½ cup sugar




*Crust:*

Preheat oven to 450°F.  In a medium bowl, combine flour and Crisco.  Blend until mealy.  Add water and salt and gather into a ball.  Roll out on a floured board, and then transfer to a 9” pie dish.  Prick crust with a fork.  Place on low baking rack in oven for 12 – 15 minutes or until crust is golden.



*Filling:*

In a large glass bowl combine 1 cup sugar, cornstarch, and salt.  Stir in water and lemon zest.  Cook on HIGH until mixture thickens, stirring several times.  (About 7 minutes)  Add butter; stir until melted.  In a small bowl, combine egg yolks and lemon juice.  Stir a little hot sugar mixture into egg yolks.  Blend yolks back into sugar mixture.  Cook on HIGH 4 – 5 more minutes, until thickened.  Pour mixture into pie shell.



*Meringue:*

Preheat oven to 400°F.  In a large bowl beat egg whites with an electric mixer on high speed until soft peaks form.  Gradually add ½ cup sugar, beating until stiff peaks form and whites are glossy.  Pile meringue on pie and spread to the edge.  Place pie on low baking rack and bake 8 – 10 minutes or until meringue is golden brown.


----------



## mellyrn (Jun 21, 2005)

Oops!  I guess I didn't do the cut & paste thing very well.  Didn't mean to make my entry so BIG!  Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## jkath (Jun 21, 2005)

mellryn - that lemon meringue pie does sound simple - I'll need to try it!

And Daisy - lemon chutney! Wow - great idea!


----------

